# When do mares start to produce milk? Udder Changes?



## Little Wolf Ranch (Feb 27, 2010)

I've foaled out riding horses before but none would ever let you feel/touch their udders. I was feeling my pregnant mare's udders today and behind the teats I could feel some stiffer tissue but I don't know if its milk or just mammary glands? I tried to express milk (I'm a pro at milking dogs and goats. . .don't ask LOL) and nothing came out whatsoever.

I guess I am just getting V-E-R-Y nervous since I've been reading about all these lost foals. . .




I have also noticed that she has gotten MUCH bigger in the belly over the past month but is carrying the foal very high - looking from the sides she doesn't look pregnant but she obviously is because that baby is moving like crazy. Below is a pic of her taken today along with today's udder pics. She was pasture bred but I am pretty sure she caught in June so she is a maximum of 271 days as of 2/27/2010.

******UPDATE AS OF 3-1-2010******

This morning and evening she seems a little more "swollen" but isn't "swishing" with milk that I can tell. Yesterday I tried to express any fluid/milk and got absolutely none and then this morning and evening I can express a very small (when I say very small, I mean barely enough to let wick onto a piece of paper to see color and feel the texture - basicly a few tiny drops) amount of clear, water-like, non-sticky, no smell/taste fluid. Is this normal/bad?

ALSO: Missy was pasture bred from May 30th to September 30th 2009 but I believe she took in her heat cycle in June - she was very active in June but not in July, August or September - no interest in the stud whatsoever until later on in her pregnancy here lately but foal kicks (and strong ones at that) confirm her pregnancy anyways. So with that being said I believe she is somewhere between 275 and 244 days along - she is a maiden and is her progress coming on too quickly?

Thanks again fellow members!


----------



## Joanne (Feb 27, 2010)

I do not see any real udder development on your mare.

I have a mare that is now 323 days and she has a small amount of clear fluid now.

I would not expect your mare to get milk until she is closer to foaling.


----------



## weerunner (Feb 28, 2010)

Everything looks perfectly on target for a mare at day 271. I have a mare that starts uddering up at exactly day 285 everytime and another that waits until day 322. I wouldn't worry if she starts slowly making a bag as long as you aren't getting any bright yellow sticky milk or white milk. She'll do it slowly and steadily if everything goes along normally. I dont see anything to worry about with your mare, she is doing fine.


----------



## Firefall (Feb 28, 2010)

I have two maidens due in roughly two weeks and with in a day of each other. One has edema and her bag is growing the other has edema and just is slightly beginning to get swelling in her bag.

Mine usually start with edema even though a non pg mare can have it.

My mares USUALLY will start bagging about 2 weeks before their due dates HOWEVER I have some that will show signs of starting or changing a good month before.

It helps if you can check the mares early on and regularly then you can see/feel any changes as they progress.


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Feb 28, 2010)

Katie she is right on target!!

Keep poking the udder though, it s fascinating and you will learn a lot....jsut make sure the neighbours aren't watching!!!


----------



## Miniv (Feb 28, 2010)

Keep giving her belly scratches and she will ENJOY your teat checks.





I agree with Joanne.......she's not developing anything much yet.

Our experienced mares will begin developing their udders/bags anywhere from 30 to 14 days prior.


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch (Mar 1, 2010)

Thanks guys. . .just a nervous grandma here! I feel her bag morning and night and I talk to the baby - that always gets the foal moving in there!


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch (Mar 1, 2010)

UPDATE ON ORIGINAL POST


----------



## Miniv (Mar 2, 2010)

Personally I think you are STRESSING and you are going to make your poor mare a basket case!





She will be going through some gradual changes just as you have described..... Being able to get a few drops of liquid is normal. I would try expressing some more in a couple more days to see what it's like......This is more for YOUR experience and education at this point.

Put the drops on your thumb and forefinger and tap them. Right now you say the liquid isn't sticky. At some point you will notice a change. Initially you'll feel some mild stickiness after a few seconds of pressing your fingers together. And then when your mare gets close you will recognize the REAL sticky/syrupy feel. And the milk will be thicker.

Don't expect any real milk development until AT LEAST a month prior. And sometimes prior to the actual bag developing, there will be a bit of fatty edema form just infront of the actual bag or udder.

***Hint*** This is a good time to bring out the curry comb! Every day at this time of year it's nice to visit your broodmares with that curry comb in hand and give them a grooming. They LOVE having their sides and bellies scratched with that comb........It also is a good time to get them used to you checking their udder development. I have about 18 mares I usually "visit" (this year we've cut the numbers).......but it's fun to see them LINE UP for their grooming after just a couple of visits.


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch (Mar 2, 2010)

Miniv - I probably am



. I am very nervous about her because she is a maiden and we have no clue how she will go through her pregnancy or even if she will carry to full term and deliver a live and healthy foal (reading about so many abortions and lost foals is a real stress-maker!).

She is always a big porker when it comes to feeding time and so she has been eating heartily and hasn't turned her nose up at grain, hay or treats - so thats always a good sign. If she ever were to quit eating, I would know there is a serious problem!

I check her udder (which is already a little swollen in the back) and express fluid which is minimal at this point and is clear and non-sticky. I will keep you guys posted when I noticed a milk or udder change!


----------



## Ellen (Mar 2, 2010)

Katie,

It is ok. We all worry. What you are getting is the serum, the precursor to the milk. She is just where she should be. But I am just like you, checking my girls daily.

It is always scary when we have no control. My best advice is to relax and let nature take its course. Now if only I can do the same. LOL!

With my maidens, I wash there bag with warm water and massage it with vitamin E oil. We have done it since we raised Arabs, It just helps the bag stretch with less discomfort to the mare. I bet if you try it, she will love it!

Heres to a safe foaling season!

Ellen


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch (Mar 2, 2010)

Hehe maidens always scare me - they are even more unpredictable!

I am going to have to try the warm wash cloth and the vitamin e oil - I know she'll love it!


----------



## rubyviewminis (Mar 6, 2010)

Whew Katie! I finally had time to sit down and read and research the forums again for sage advice from everyone. My mare, my first mare and my first foal, is on target with yours. Although my mare had her first foal last year, I didn't think she had settled. Bought and brought her home Sept. 22nd, and when she suddenly in Feb. was eating like, well, me! instead of her usual picky self I got suspicious. WELL, because of all the wonderful information experienced breeders on here give, I knew finally where to feel for the foal. 2-13 sure enough there was the kicking! My mare was actively bred May 27th to June 2nd. Then left with the stallion in pasture until August, and the breeder said no heat cycle showing again. So I am estimating a May 11th due date and checking daily. Still looking up barn cam systems, So... what were you finally able to do with yours? My little barn is 92 feet from my house. My mare is not bagging at all, doesn't look that big, but that baby sure moves especially when I talk while brushing. Missy is her name too and she can only eat small amounts at a time. My due dates might be a little early on her, I also have a Mother Natures Milk Test kit to help.

So, we seem to have a LOT in common!


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch (Mar 6, 2010)

Thats so cool rubyviewminis! I am still looking at different camera systems and I may or may not use one this year and wait until January or February of '11 to purchase one as I am only foaling out one mare this season. I already have the mother natures test strips (hint hint: cut the strips in half and you can double the amount of strips you have) and I plan on using them in conjunction with staying at home and not having a life in general



Well worth it though!


----------



## rubyviewminis (Mar 6, 2010)

*big grin* Yeah me too. Only one, but this foal is going to be so worth it. Between Missy and Hotrod (the sire) it will be spectacular1 I just ordered the Harbor Freight system and now I need to find a tv to hook it to in my bedroom, or sleep on the couch! I wonder if it switches back and forth, I have so many darn things plugged into that television now! I can just imagine the look DH will give me as to hooking up another electronic device lol. If I could post pictures on this forum I would. I have no problem on any other website or forum, but still cant' on this one. I even tried photobucket and downsizing but still cant'. Very frustrating.


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch (Mar 6, 2010)

I'll help you post pics if you would PM me the URL's of the pictures? I am very excited and I think it is SO COOL that you and I have two maiden mares named Missy on the same pregnancy track! Hilarious!

I have been watching her like a hawk - baby moves alot and she is happy and content, however she is such a pig that she eats like one! She is such a ham that it isn't even funny. She LOVES her food and she waddles on her way to get her grain!


----------



## rubyviewminis (Mar 7, 2010)

Thanks, I will keep that in mind. My Missy did foal her first last year with the breeder, a colt and she had an easy foaling and was a good mother. She only eats so much and then quits for an hour. She can be picky about her food. The ultimate prissy miss. I am the maiden here lol!


----------

